#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  " From Pass to Pass " 81 min

## Olkhon

Artur Abagyan films Himalayas & Baikal meditative video

    "From Pass to Pass" 81 min

"От перевала к перевалу" фильм-автопутешествие
 Ладакх - страна перевалов - так переводится название района Гималаев , где находятся самые высокие в мире дороги (перевал Кардонг ла - 5620м). В отличие от Тибета, находящегося на плато, Ладакх - это сплошь изрезанная шести, а то и семитысячными вершинами территория, где для того чтобы добраться из одного населенного места до другого необходимо постоянно, то взбираться, то спускаться по бесконечным серпантинам под скальными отвесами и над пропастями до километра и более. Самое сложное и опасное время - весна. Но это не останавливает движение в регионе, который также важен стратегически, как граница Индии с Пакистаном и Китаем.
Это автопутешествие по захватывающим дух серпантинам, где каждый район характерен своей красотой. Природа Гималаев очень разнообразна и здесь вы сможете очень хорошо ощутить её динамику.

http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.p...269154#6269154

Гималаи. От перевала к перевалу - 2 / Himalayas From Pass to pass II (2011) DvxHD Rip [720p]...
nnm-club.me

----------

Markus (07.02.2014)

----------

